# Askolsun be



## tulpan

How would you translate this idiom in Turkish to English:

Askolsun be!


----------



## ukuca

The meaning of this expression can mean both: "Well done!, Bravo!" and "Shame on you!" depending on the context and the emphasis of it. The general idea behind is "This, I wouldn't expect from you".


----------



## Volcano

*I am surprised at you *


----------



## tulpan

So what about in this example?

You give a present to a friend or make him/her a favour. The friend gets so happy that she/he mentions her/his gratitude and also thank you a lot.

Then you say "aaa askolsun" So what would it be in English?


----------



## lost_guide

let it be love...is the exact translation of the word but it can be like For the sake of love...


----------



## Asr

tulpan said:


> So what about in this example?
> 
> You give a present to a friend or make him/her a favour. The friend gets so happy that she/he mentions her/his gratitude and also thank you a lot.
> 
> Then you say "aaa askolsun" So what would it be in English?


 
* c'mon, don't even mention it. *is the only thing I can think of...


----------



## Volcano

tulpan said:


> So what about in this example?
> 
> You give a present to a friend or make him/her a favour. The friend gets so happy that she/he mentions her/his gratitude and also thank you a lot.
> 
> Then you say "aaa askolsun" So what would it be in English?



*I would say not at all *


----------



## yasemin

Give some context please..


----------



## tulpan

Another example: You talk to a friend and suddenly you learn that she lately organised  a party in her place but you were not invited. Then you say "Askolsun, bunu senden hic beklemezdim". So the translation in English would be...?


----------



## lost_guide

it would be difficult  to really explain it but it will be like...for love sake i would not expect this from you...


----------



## Volcano

tulpan said:


> Another example: You talk to a friend and suddenly you learn that she lately organised  a party in her place but you were not invited. Then you say "Askolsun, bunu senden hic beklemezdim". So the translation in English would be...?



*I am surprised, I would not expect this from you*


----------



## sagirleopar

Im surprised , I would not expect this from you...correct answer


----------



## vatrahos

Just a small correction of the English:

I would not expect this from you.

"I would not have expected this from you."

For events that have already occurred, we use past conditional.


----------



## VPC

'I can't believe you did this to me' seems much more expressive ))


----------

